# mystery building



## ricasso (May 8, 2008)

see what you make of this,i was working in the village and found this.
from the outside it looks military,windows ect,but on closer inspection it obviously had an agricultural use.
the pens were very low which makes me think , pigs ,sheep,calves ?
note also the large concrete tank at the back.
i suppose the most curious feature are the railway tracks that run down the central aisle, out the door and curves round and down the hill.
the gauge is about a foot and a half and with the tightness of the curves into the door i would estimate a wheelbase of no more than 2 foot,
the track lead down to some modern stables and disappear.
ive tried googling the village but couldn't find any reference to military sites


----------



## Andyj23uk (May 8, 2008)

that trolley way certainly looks interesting 

have you got an exact location - grid ref prefered - it might be a good idea to look at old maps - either online versions or at library


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2008)

That is interesting. I do like those tracks...they almost look like the rails of a miniature scenic railway the way they curve like that. Intriguing site.


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 8, 2008)

its all a big military cover up, making it look like a farm area! lol.  Great photos! Great find!


----------



## Pip (May 8, 2008)

'This image or video has been moved or deleted' !

Pip


----------



## shatters (May 8, 2008)

Pip said:


> 'This image or video has been moved or deleted' !
> 
> Pip



Same here.

Phil


----------



## ricasso (May 8, 2008)

*duntisbourne abbots*

again im really sorry,it seems they were deleted from photobucket.
i'l have to go back and do it all again.
i'l try to sort it for the weekend


----------



## Bax__ (May 9, 2008)

Could the tracks be something to do with an old mine?


----------



## Sabtr (May 9, 2008)

The tracks could also be part of the feeding system on a factory farm. Big trolleys to get the feed to the animals easily?? It would make sense with there being animal pens within the building??


----------



## ricasso (May 9, 2008)

*duntisbourne abbots*

hi Dax & Sausage,both very good points,but there is no quarry that local and
also,well, im a pretty big bloke but I certainly wouldnt want to push a truck/wagon up that incline! the photos are probably misleading,its quite steep.
the rails look very old and well used,I think it was meant to be a permanent
feature but as i've said before,there is some very sharp radius's going into the building and because of that and length of track I dont think any kind of loco was employed,but saying that i think your comments are understandable
and I thank you for your input.
ricasso.

P.S I really apologise for the photo cock up, i'll try and get it right next time!


----------



## blondini_gang (May 10, 2008)

Is this in the Costwolds? Isn't it an old limestone quarry and kilns? Pens could have been used to hold fresh/burnt stone and hte railway system to move the stuff around.


----------



## ricasso (May 10, 2008)

*duntisbourne abbots*

with respect,what made you think this site is to do with lime kilns and quarrys,are my photos still getting mixed up?
i put a thread on industrial sites today wich is all about the above,could you let me know if you think they are mixed up,sorry,its a lot to ask but this problem has been plaguing me the last few days
ricasso


----------



## madmare (May 10, 2008)

I've not looked through all of the photos - but certainly some of these appear in the lime kiln post ?


----------



## Foxylady (May 10, 2008)

Hi ricasso
I just checked out your photos and the mystery building ones seem to have disappeared, with some new ones in their place (I haven't looked at your new thread yet, so don't know if they're the same ones, but it's a building on stilts plus a couple from the water pump thread). Hope that helps.


----------

